# Craving sweets when pregnant



## naturalmama09 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I have a good question for someone out there -

Why do I crave sweets uncontrollably when I'm pregnant?! When I'm not preggo, I usually dislike sweets. But when I'm preggo, I can't stop myself!! Not all sweets , mind you, specifically CAKE & ICE CREAM!!!! I was like this with my first and ate literally a half a boston creme cake every day through the whole pregnancy!!! this one I've had really no cravings at all through the whole pregnancy, and then wham! right at about 28 weeks or so the cravings are back with a vengeance - cake and ice cream all day long!!! any rhyme or reason to it? or just one of those wierd pregnancy things?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Could be your body's way of getting more calories or keeping your blood sugar up (not that you can't do that more healthfully, just a thought).


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

You need more protein and fat. Protein and fat will stabilize your blood sugar. Sugar cravings are your body's way of telling you your blood sugar is low. Unfortunately if you give into the cravings your blood sugar will spike, crash and the whole thing begins again. I'm increasingly convinced my body doesn't do a good job of regulating my blood sugar while pregnant (I don't have GD).


----------



## LL7 (Jan 10, 2009)

^what she said. you need energy. get it from protein, not sugar. 80 grams per day!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah I agree. Dogmom said it better









My body doesn't regulate my blood sugar in pregnancy very well either. I don't have GD -actually, the opposite. The last time I did a GTT (in my second pregnancy, I'm declining this time) I tested out at borderline hypoglycemic.


----------



## super mamabug (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the same thing and am sooo surprised how well protein takes care of the cravings. I'll have a veggie corndog from the freezer when my cookie cravings kick in and it's gone. Keep easily accessible protein sources around and make sure you are eating often!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *super mamabug* 
I have the same thing and am sooo surprised how well protein takes care of the cravings. I'll have a veggie corndog from the freezer when my cookie cravings kick in and it's gone. Keep easily accessible protein sources around and make sure you are eating often!

Crackers and cheese for me! Lots of things work...peanut butter on apple slices, string cheese, even a glass of milk.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

apples and peanut butter usually stop a sugar craving in its tracks for me. BUT Since I've been pregnant I haven't been wanting sweets and I usually crave them every day! Go figure.


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard recently on the news that emerging research shows that frequent cravings of sweets can be your body's way of signaling it needs more calcium. Protein will definitely take the craving away, but if it continuously comes back you might try adding a couple more servings of calcium rich foods each day and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## naturalmama09 (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW ladies! You girls are smart!!!!!!

Thank you ladies, so much! Now that I think about it, I'm not getting very much protein or calcium each day. Goodness, now I'm worried the baby is malnourished or something









I get so busy throughout the day taking care of my oldest (who just turned 1) that I forget to take care of myself and this new baby - who will be born in just a couple weeks. I hope it is okay and will survive my horrible pregnancy diet! Until it comes I will try to sneak in as much protein as I can, and some more calcium too! I forget about protein, because I usually figure my prenatals will cover anything I miss in my diet - I forget that protein isn't in there! lol
well, thanks girls - great advice!


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

String Cheese is the best thing in the world for me right now! Its fast and easy to eat and carry around and offers calcium and protein.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I started having some sugar cravings (I blame girl scout cookie season) and so I bought a protein powder and drink it every day. Seems to help. I take Vanilla Spiru Tein and put it in a cup of milk. It tastes so good that I don't really put anything else in it (tried it with strawberries and bananas but I like it plain) I tried a bunch of other flavors too. They have a good chai flavored one. You can usually find single serve packets at HFS's so you can choose which one floats your boat!

Seems like it would help solve your protein and calcium needs!


----------



## naturalmama09 (Jan 29, 2009)

great idea lotus!! i'm going to definitely give that a try - when you described it my mouth watered! now i'm craving it!! lol


----------



## natural4mybabies (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with the protein/fats deficiency. Many of us don't realize how many carbs we eat in relation to too few protein and good fat grams.

Great protein sources:
eggs
chicken/turkey/beef
peanut butter
cottage cheese (slow release casein protein)

Sources of good fats:
nuts (particularly almonds)
avocadoes
omega 3 sources such as salmon (in moderation)

Not sure about the calcium theory. I have a crazy sweet tooth that I fight most of the time and I drink several glasses of milk plus yogurt and calcium/vit d supplement daily.


----------



## chibaby (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been craving sweets as well (actually crave them when I'm not preggo also!), but have been indulging in a Belly Bar each afternoon. Chocolate flavor, to make my taste buds happy. But they also have 200% folate, 50mg of Omega-3 DHA, and 100% Vitamin B6 so at least it isn't empty calories!

Baby needs chocolate!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

It's funny that you mention the intense craving for sweets while pregnant. This is my first pregnancy where I have been craving sweets like crazy (other pregnancies, I wanted salty things). It turns out that I decided to start eating more cottage cheese and it IS helping to decrease my sugar cravings. I think that while I am pregnant, I DO have problems with hypoglycemia, but b/c of my nausea I have to really push myself to eat...


----------



## aricha (Oct 21, 2007)

I found that when I really want something sweet, I am just as satisfied by fruit as I am by something sugary. So we keep lots of fruit on-hand... apples, melon, and grapes usually cure the craving for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturalmama09* 
Goodness, now I'm worried the baby is malnourished or something









The baby probably took what it needed from wherever it could find it. Your body stores lots of calcium and protein, and if you aren't getting it in your diet your baby will find it elsewhere and you will need to replace it yourself. Unless you consume NO calcium and haven't consumed a single bit for a long time, it's unlikely that your body can't find some to give to the baby! So it's not the baby's protein and calcium you need to worry about replacing, it's yours. But good idea to make sure you are well-nourished now so you have all the energy you need for the birth!


----------

